# Fuente variable de 0 a 30Vdc estabilizada



## RAFAEL13971000 (Mar 27, 2008)

Esta es una fuente variable de 0-30Vdc estabilizada con un controlador electrónico de la corriente de 0-3A. Esta fuente me la paso un usuario del foro, y me parecio confiable asi que decido publicarla. Espero que les parezca interesante.Este es el listado:

R1 de = 1W 2.2 KOhm 
R2 = 82 ohmios 1/4W 
R3 = 220 ohmios 1/4W 
R4 = 4.7 KOhm 1/4W 
R5, R6, R13, R20, R21 = 10 KOhm 1/4W 
R7 = 0.47 ohmios 5W 
R8, R11 = 27 KOhm 1/4W 
R9, R19 = 2.2 KOhm 1/4W 
R10 = 270 KOhm 1/4W 
R12, R18 los = 56KOhm 1/4W 
R14 = 1.5 KOhm 1/4W 
R15, R16 = 1 KOhm 1/4W 
R17 = 33 ohmios 1/4W 
R22 = 3.9 KOhm 1/4
RV1 = 100K resitencia variavle
P1, P2 del = pontesiometro  lineal 10KOhm 
C1 = 3300 uF/50V electroli­ticos 
C2, C3 = 47uF/50V electrolitico 
Poliester C4 = 100nF 
Poliester C5 = 200nF 
C6 = 100pF de ceramica 
C7 = 10uF/50V electroli­tico 
C8 = 330pF de ceramica 
C9 = 100pF de ceramica 
D1, D2, D3, D4 = 1N5402,3,4 diodo 2A - RAX GI837U 
D5, D6 = 1N4148 
D7, D8 = 5,6V Zener 
D9, D10 = 1N4148
D11 = 1N4001 
Q1 = transistor de BC548, de NPN o BC547 
Transistor de Q2 = de 2N2219 NPN 
Q3 = transistor de BC557, de PNP o BC327 
q4Transistor de potencia = de 2N3055 NPN 
U1, U2, U3 = TL081, amplificador operacional 
D12 = diodo del LED


----------



## fly (Mar 28, 2008)

Alguna explicación y para que sirve cada cosa? El transformadornde cuant es? 30 VCA de 90 VA's?


----------



## RAFAEL13971000 (Mar 29, 2008)

Respondiendo a tu pregunta el transformador debe ser de 220Vca el bobinado primario y de 24Vac el bobinado secundario y con una intensidad de 3 amperios.
Y con respecto a la otra pregunta a que te referis ¿que parte del circuito no entiendes?


----------



## RAFAEL13971000 (May 2, 2008)

Este circuito lo puse en le foro para escuchar sus cuestiones. Nadie la cuestiono ni opino nado de ella


----------



## electroaficionado (May 2, 2008)

Creo que he visto esta fuente en algun otro lado del foro, pero no recuerdo donde..
Por otro lado, viendola así la verdad que no sabría que opinar 

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (May 3, 2008)

Es un diseño que siempre lo recomiendo, he armado varias fuente publicadas de la web y está es la que se lleva el primer lugar, funciono a la primera, yo lo hice para 5A (tres transistores), se comporto mejor que los diseños que decian que daban  cinco amperios. Solo te falto postear la
placa. Me hubiera encantado colocarle un amperimetro-voltimetro LCD.


etolipoz


----------



## RAFAEL13971000 (May 4, 2008)

Ahy pongo la plaqueta y la vista delos componentes:


----------



## RAFAEL13971000 (May 4, 2008)

estaba bueno el amperimetro y voltimetro digital que venia con la fuente pero era un poco complicado y no  se entendia pero era miy eficiente segun sus datos


----------



## fjosegr (May 6, 2008)

Es unicamente de una fuente?


----------



## RAFAEL13971000 (May 11, 2008)

Este es el voltimetro/amperimetro que mencione anteriormentepero que no publeque antes porque no tenia la pagina. Esta es la pagina para que vean detalladamente como funciona http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/test/022/index.html

La de la fuente es esta: http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/003/index.html


----------



## RAFAEL13971000 (May 11, 2008)

Disculpen la tardansa es que no tube mucho tiempo para revisar los mensajes.


----------



## christian_19 (Jun 6, 2008)

ha donde van los terminales de la resistencia variable?


----------



## pegas0 (Jul 7, 2008)

Una consulta, este modelo tiene proteccion contra corto? alguien ha comprobado si relmente funciona?


----------



## zopilote (Jul 7, 2008)

pegas0 dijo:
			
		

> Una consulta, este modelo tiene proteccion contra corto? alguien ha comprobado si relmente funciona?


 Si entiendes que proteccion es tener un réle, no está fuente no lo tiene, en cambio tiene para regular la corriente, y con esté control puedes escoger la maxima corriente que soportaria  tu circuito, proteguiendo si se produce un corto (su salida varia el voltaje en caso de sobrecarga). Y si es un circuito ampliamente probado, solo date una busqueda por otros foros. Es una fuente de laboratorio y no una fuente regulada contra cortos.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## cgea25 (Jul 15, 2008)

se agradece, empezare a reunir los componente y armarla


----------



## makly (Oct 13, 2008)

Hola amigos! queria ver si alguien me puede ayudar......los diodos q figuran en el circuito (D1, D2, D3, D4) pueden ser diodos 1N5408? tambien lei q las resistencias R1 y R7 se recomiendo soldarlas un poco mas alejadas de la PCB por el calentamiento y la posible degradacion de la placa con el tiempo sobre todo con corrientes altas...es asi? muchas gracias!


----------



## vector21z (Oct 16, 2008)

Hola amigo queria saber si los D1, D2, D3 y D4 tienen que ser todos el mismo modelo..
Saludos


----------



## Nano-kun (Nov 2, 2008)

He armado esta fuente y tengo una duda...C1 esta puesto mal? no deberia estar invertido a como esta dibujado?....sale del puente de diodos de la patilla -....sq ya he reventado 3 condensadores poniendolo como viene ahi...y midiendo la tension en bornes del condensador me da negativo (ahi la causa a que revienten, ya que es electrolitico)...si podeis decirme que he podido hacer mal...los potenciometros no me regulan la salida....la salida me da -1V....siempre..donde puede estar el fallo? lo he revisado muchas veces ya


----------



## RAFAEL13971000 (Nov 2, 2008)

Makli los diodos 1-4 si pueden ser remplasados por los 1n5408, que son los mas comerciales en realidad.
Victor los diodos 1-4 tienen que ser iguales porque en este circuito estan formando el puente rectificador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2008)

Nano-kun dijo:
			
		

> .....C1 esta puesto mal? no deberia estar invertido a como esta dibujado?....sale del puente de diodos de la patilla -....sq ya he reventado 3 condensadores poniendolo como viene ahi...y midiendo la tension en bornes del condensador me da negativo (ahi la causa a que revienten, ya que es electrolitico)...si podeis decirme que he podido hacer mal...los potenciometros no me regulan la salida....la salida me da -1V....siempre..donde puede estar el fallo? lo he revisado muchas veces ya




C1 esta bien dibujado, incluso en la imagen de la ubicación de componentes.

¿ No estarás poniendo los diodos al revés ?

Recuerda que esta es una imagen en transparencia, como si la PCB fuera transparente y estuvieras mirando el cobre a través de los componentes

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=10121


----------



## Nano-kun (Nov 3, 2008)

Yo no he seguido el diagrama de la PCB para contruir la fuente...he ido siguiendo el circuito como viene en el esquema ya que lo he hecho en una placa board para comprobar primero si funcionaba bien la fuente. Ya he desmontado la fuente para volver a emprezar de 0, pero creo que si puse los diodos en su posicion correcta. Lo que haré ahora es seguir el esquema de la PCB y lo pondre en mi placa board a ver si asi se me lian menos los cables. Gracias por contestar tan rapido
Saludos

Edito: mi transformador es de 24 volts y 1 amp...no pasa nada porque no sea de 3 amp no?...en la fuente pone "3A MAX"


----------



## renovattio (Jun 26, 2009)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Es un diseño que siempre lo recomiendo, he armado varias fuente publicadas de la web y está es la que se lleva el primer lugar, funciono a la primera, yo lo hice para 5A (tres transistores), se comporto mejor que los diseños que decian que daban  cinco amperios. Solo te falto postear la
> placa. Me hubiera encantado colocarle un amperimetro-voltimetro LCD.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fredy2009 (Jun 26, 2009)

elcip lm317 est


----------



## renovattio (Jun 27, 2009)

hola amigo Fredy.

entonces cambio el transistor de potencia por el LM317.

una pregunta mas.. tengo un Transformador para fuentes de poder de 127 Vca de entrada, 24 Vca de salida y 3 A. Con derivación, si funciona para el proyecto?

gracias por tu atensión y gracias


----------



## RAFAEL13971000 (Jun 28, 2009)

renovatio en cuanto a tu pregunta si funciona con el transformador que tenes. si tu linea de tension es de 127v  si te sirve. 
En cuanto al tema del lm317 este integrado solo es un regulador de tension y el circuito de aplicacion es otro, si soporta asta 5 amper pero en el encapsulado TO3


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 28, 2009)

Hola.
El LM317 da una corriente de 1.5A  (20W)
El LM350 da una corriente de 3A  (30W , TO-3  / 25W, TO-220)
El LM338 da una corriente de 5A  (50W)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## renovattio (Jun 28, 2009)

muchas gracias por su ayuda amigos, espero que todo salga bien.


----------



## gustavo1 (Jun 30, 2009)

es de tamaño real el dibujo de la placa?


----------



## renovattio (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola compañeros del Foro.

estoy construyendo la fuente de alimentacion , el problema es que no pude conseguir los capacitores de polyester que son los de 100nf y 200nf.  La pregunta es : Puedo sustituirlos por unos ceramicos de 104 y de 224?

 gracias .


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola.

Sí puedes, sólo debes tener en cuenta que el voltaje de trabajo de los condensadpres sea lo suficientemente alto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## renovattio (Jul 3, 2009)

Recuerda que esta es una imagen en transparencia, como si la PCB fuera transparente y estuvieras mirando el cobre a través de los componentes
hola . 
tengo  una duda de como poner los componentes, bueno ya tengo el diagrama en la pc entonces me quedo igual como aparecce en el diagrama tranasparente, ya esta lista para poner los componentes, pero no se si los pongo adelante del cobre o atras, porque tengo duda de los  circuitos TL081, RV1, Q3,Q1,Q2.

espero que me puedan ayudar.
gracias.


----------



## renovattio (Jul 6, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Sí puedes, sólo debes tener en cuenta que el voltaje de trabajo de los condensadpres sea lo suficientemente alto.
> 
> ...


hola como estas.
 Disculpa otra ves molestando,      bueno estoy construyendo la fuente de alimentacion, pero tengo un problemita espero que me puedas ayudar,       no pude conseguir el transistor NPN 2N2219,  solo pude encontrar el NPN 2N2222A.

Es posible que funcione el 2N2222A?    espero que me puedas ayudar

gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola.
Puedes usar el 2N3053.
El 2N2219 es de mayor potencia que el 2N2222A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## renovattio (Jul 9, 2009)

RAFAEL13971000 dijo:
			
		

> renovatio en cuanto a tu pregunta si funciona con el transformador que tenes. si tu linea de tension es de 127v  si te sirve.
> En cuanto al tema del lm317 este integrado solo es un regulador de tension y el circuito de aplicacion es otro, si soporta asta 5 amper pero en el encapsulado TO3



hola , como estas?
tengo una duda.  Bueno termine de armar la fuente de alimentacion, pero me falta instalar el transformador. 
El transformador tienes 3 cables de salida dos rojos y un negro, que son corriente y tierra.
  La pregunta es ¿ que cables conecto a la placa?
 gracias espero que me puedas ayudar.


----------



## RAFAEL13971000 (Jul 20, 2009)

Tu transformador es doble devanado, si tienes 2 rojos y uno negro bueno el negro debe ser tierra y los rojos los de tension. Coloca los rojos a la placa.


----------



## RAFAEL13971000 (Ago 15, 2009)

Frank el multimetro esta para indicarte la tensión y la corriente que te esta entregando la fuente cuando le colocas una carga. Tambien te indica el valor de la carga y la potencia real o activa.
Es interesante pero costosa por la tegnologia.


----------



## dedo (Ago 14, 2010)

Hola a todos como no sabia donde hacer mi pregunta decidi abrir un nuevo  tema. Esta es la cuestion estoy diseñando una fuente regulable de 0 a  30v y 2A, estoy usando un AO TL081 un transistor 2N2222 y un 2N3055, la  cosa es que no se como alimentar el AO porque segun la hoja de datos  sebe alimentar con +- 15v. Estoy usando un transformador 24-0-24 de 2A.  Aca dejo el schematico de la parte de potencia que es la que no me esta  funcionando si me pudieran decir cual es mi error estaria muy  agradecido.

Saludos a todos.

Aclaro que vuelvo a abrir el tema ya que el tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-0-30vdc-estabilizada-13368/index2.html

Tiene 1 año de antiguedad y tiene el siguiente cartel (Atención: Estás leyendo un tema que no tiene actividad desde hace ya más de 6 MESES.).


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2010)

dedo dijo:


> Hola a todos como no sabia donde hacer mi pregunta decidi abrir un nuevo  tema. .......



Para evitar futuros inconvenientes, dale una leída a esto: *Políticas del Foro:*

Y de pasada te lees también las *Reglas Generales*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/factor-correccion-41340/#post340827


----------



## dedo (Ago 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo nuevamente te pido disculapas por las molestias.

Este es el schematico de la etapa de potencia de la fuente que quiero hacer y queria saber si esta bien planteado. Porque lo he probado en una proto y no me funcia la parte de regulacion, tengo en la salida 33V constantes. SaludosVer el archivo adjunto 37951


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 14, 2010)

Hola.

Prueba esto.



Sí el transformador es 24Vca-0-24Vca

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jacsoft (Oct 6, 2010)

una pregunta que tanto cambia si pongo un transformador de 120v a 24v, o no hay alguna forma para que mi fuente funcione a 120 y a 220??


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola.

El circuito trabaja con el voltaje del secundario, es decir, es independiente del voltaje del primario del transformador. Éste puede ser de 110 ó 220V, lo importante es el secundario 0-24V ó 24V-0-24V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jacsoft (Oct 20, 2010)

bueno tengo otra pregunta.... tengo algunos transformadores de fuentes de pc que se han dañado... pero presumo que los transformadores estan intactos... quisiera usar alguno de ellos para hacer la fuente regulada pues la verdad quisiera ahorrar el mayor dinero posible... como estudiante toca asi..... en fin tengo algunos como:
 1)   YE EI-33C-1 (fuente de 450w)
 2)   TRT-28003   (fuente de 300w)
Agradezco la ayuda que me puedan prestar.... necesito elaborar la fuente rápido ya que es mi proyecto de semestre, gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 20, 2010)

Hola.

Los transformadores de las fuentes de las computadoras, son transformadores de frecuencia muy alta comparado con la frecuencia de línea (50 ó 60Hz), y no se pueden emplear para lo que quieres.
Lo que puedes hacer es arreglar las fuentes que tienes. Las usas como fuentes de voltaje continuo para alimentar el regulador, y tener una fuente variable.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jacsoft (Oct 22, 2010)

mmmmmm.... muchas gracias... entonces si abra que comprar o hacer el transformador... muchas gracias por la ayuda

oie que pena... tnego que entregar como parte del proyecto la simulacion en proteus... la he hecho varias veces pero siempre me vota errores con los integrados... dime que debo hacer por favor es de suma urgencia... si te pudiera enviar la simulacion yq que la revisaras seria un buen detalle...jejeje

gracias


----------



## obiichi (Nov 26, 2010)

Buenas, estuve mirando varios circuitos de fuentes de alimentacion, y este me parecio el mejorcito, pero antes de armarlo me gustaria si me pueden sacar d*E* unas dudas. 1ro: tengo un trafo de 12+12 (3 cables) 3a me gustaria saber si me servira (supongo q*UE* tomando solo los extremos q*UE* son 24v)... 2do: el tema de la regulacion de corriente no lo tengo muy claro, osea entiendo q*UE* si le regulo a cierto punto es la corriente q*UE* entregara, pero si no quiero q*UE* regule lo dejo al maximo y asi entregara la corriente q*UE* requiera lo que le conecte???. 3ro: se le puede adosar alguna proteccion contra cortocircuito? y *POR* ultimo 4to: los q*UE* ya la hicieron como les esta andando encontraron algo q*UE* se pueda mejorar en cuanto al circuito???
antes de armarla me gustaria leer sus comentarios en cuanto a mis dudas, Salu2

P.D: sorry no sabia q no se podia abreviar, ya se para la proxima.


----------



## Sadaharu (Nov 22, 2013)

Me gusto el circuito y me decidi a probarlo en proteus ,aunque me bota algunos errores
Aquí esta mi problema al momento de hacer las pruebas en el proteus , y al momento de simularlo . El voltaje no aumenta de 1V . He montado el circuito y aun nada . Espero que me puedan ayudar con esta duda .

Aqui le dejo el archivo en proteus . Si alguien pudiera revisarlo y ayudarme a encontrar el error le agredeciria mucho.


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 22, 2013)

Sadaharu dijo:


> Me gusto el circuito y me decidi a probarlo en proteus ,aunque me bota algunos errores
> Aquí esta mi problema al momento de hacer las pruebas en el proteus , y al momento de simularlo . El voltaje no aumenta de 1V . He montado el circuito y aun nada . Espero que me puedan ayudar con esta duda .
> 
> Aqui le dejo el archivo en proteus . Si alguien pudiera revisarlo y ayudarme a encontrar el error le agredeciria mucho.



No pude abrir el archivo


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 25, 2013)

Sadaharu dijo:


> Me gusto el circuito y me decidi a probarlo en proteus ,aunque me bota algunos errores
> Aquí esta mi problema al momento de hacer las pruebas en el proteus , y al momento de simularlo . El voltaje no aumenta de 1V . He montado el circuito y aun nada . Espero que me puedan ayudar con esta duda .
> 
> Aqui le dejo el archivo en proteus . Si alguien pudiera revisarlo y ayudarme a encontrar el error le agredeciria mucho.


Yo no pude verlo con mi programa de proteus,no salen los componentes. Salva el archivo en ISIS y subilo.





Sadaharu dijo:


> Me gusto el circuito y me decidi a probarlo en proteus ,aunque me bota algunos errores
> Aquí esta mi problema al momento de hacer las pruebas en el proteus , y al momento de simularlo . El voltaje no aumenta de 1V . He montado el circuito y aun nada . Espero que me puedan ayudar con esta duda .
> 
> Aqui le dejo el archivo en proteus . Si alguien pudiera revisarlo y ayudarme a encontrar el error le agredeciria mucho.


Yo no pude verlo con mi programa de proteus,no salen los componentes. Salva el archivo en ISIS y subilo.



Aca les dejo una fuente,segun el live funciona dejo el circuito en .JPG y el archivo live. Esta basado en el circuito del post _#41_ que tan amablemente nos posteo el moderador el aficionado. Tiene unos arreglitos y espero grandemente que me den su opinion sobre el tema;y si se puede mejorar serán bienvenidos las criticas


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola.

En corto circuito el relay va a oscilar (Pon un interruptor de presión normalmente abierto en la salida de la fuente y provoca un corto circuito con él. Mira como se comporta el relay)


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 25, 2013)

Si en la simulacion oscilo,pero no debiera hacerlo ya que el condensador debieran aplacar la senoidal a la salida del diodo


----------



## Sadaharu (Nov 25, 2013)

SERGIOD dijo:


> No pude abrir el archivo



Recien pude entrar , disculpa por el enlace , creo que ahora si se puede ver el proteus.

Me explico , el circuito ya lo tengo armado en protoboard , el problema fue que le pasa lo mismo que al proteus , el voltaje no varia .


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola.

Oscila porque en corto se activa el relay. 
Éste a su vez desconecta el transformador.
Esto hace que el relay se quede sin energía y vuelve al estado de desconexión, conectando el transformador. Con esto la fuente vuelve al corto circuito y se repite el proceso.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Sadaharu (Nov 26, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Oscila porque en corto se activa el relay.
> Éste a su vez desconecta el transformador.
> ...



Hola . 2 preguntas.
1 Cual relay . no veo ningun relay.
2En los Opam TL081  el voltaje de alimentacion le esta llegando 45V. Y cuando lo pongo a funcionar este se caliente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2013)

Sadaharu dijo:


> Hola . 2 preguntas.
> 1 Cual relay . no veo ningun relay.


*RL1* es un relee


> 2En los Opam TL081  el voltaje de alimentacion le esta llegando 45V. Y cuando lo pongo a funcionar este se caliente.


Con 45V un TL081 *! Se Muere ¡*


----------



## Sadaharu (Nov 26, 2013)

Cual es el RL1? o ea Rv1


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2013)

*RL1,* abajo a la izquierda, casi frente a Q4

Ver el archivo adjunto 101886​


----------



## Sadaharu (Nov 26, 2013)

Con respecto al voltaje de 45V que llega a los Opam TL081 . Ese es el voltaje de salida del puente de diodos. La salida del transformador que uso ee 30V.
Que me recomiendan . Cambiar el trasformador por una salida de menor voltaje. O colocar un zener para limitar el voltaje luego de la rectificacion


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2013)

El TL081 admite (Máximo) 36V, si le aplicaste 45 "Lo Fritaste"

Publica un esquema de tu transformador a ver si se puede conectar distinto para conseguir una menor tensión.

Zener


----------



## jjjasesino (Nov 26, 2013)

Fogonazo, porque no vale un zener para bajar la tensión, en este mismo foro he leido que es lo mejor que puedes hacer para mantener fija una tensión. donde está el problema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2013)

El problema es la corriente que debería manejar el zener.

Transistor serie + zener: *Si*
Zener solo:* No*


----------



## Sadaharu (Nov 27, 2013)

Una pregunta , del circuito que esta al inicio del tema(post#1) 
Cual es la función del led en el circuito?
Que pasa cuando se enciende?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2013)

Sadaharu dijo:


> Una pregunta , del circuito que esta al inicio del tema(post#1)
> Cual es la función del led en el circuito?
> Que pasa cuando se enciende?



Ver el archivo adjunto 6897​
Me parece que indica que se llegó al valor de corriente de la limitación.


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 27, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Oscila porque en corto se activa el relay.
> Éste a su vez desconecta el transformador.
> ...


Gracias por la informacion,yo queria usar el mismo alternador para alimentar el rele,y no usar la parte secundaria del trafo que seria lo mismo,me quedaria sin tension de alimentacion

yo uso la tension de un bobinado con esa relacion,o sea si tengo una red domiciliaria de 240V yla relacion de transformacion es 10:1 tengo un total de 240/10= 24V en total,dividido 2 bobinados me da por bobinado 12V


----------



## Sadaharu (Nov 28, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 6897​
> Me parece que indica que se llegó al valor de corriente de la limitación.



Bueno , logre montar el circuito y esto es lo que me sale.
Use un transformador de 220VAC/24VAC , 3A para el circuito 
Características de la fuente
Max Voltaje de salida : 26.4V
Max Amperaje: Aun no lo he medido ^^
Problemas encontrados: 
1-Cuando le coloco una carga en la salida , el Q4 tiende a calentarse a tal punto que podría freír un huevo encima de eso.
2-El puente de diodos también llega a calentar , no tanto como el Q4.
3-Cuando graduó la limitación de corriente , y el led se enciende me pasa corriente por el potenciometro que lo graduó .


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 28, 2013)

Debido a esto he llegado a solo hacerle una proteccion sin una señalizacion y quedo esto.La verdad queria hacer una fuente sin trafo para alimentar el zener y el TL081 pero desisti de eso,lo hare en otra oportunidad


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2013)

Sadaharu dijo:


> Bueno , logre montar el circuito y esto es lo que me sale.
> Use un transformador de 220VAC/24VAC , 3A para el circuito
> Características de la fuente
> Max Voltaje de salida : 26.4V
> ...



Si no es de mucha molestia, podría conocerse:
¿ Que corriente consume tu carga ?
¿ A que tensión fijaste la fuente ?
¿ Colocaste Q4 sobre un disipador "Generoso" ?


----------



## zopilote (Nov 28, 2013)

Sadaharu dijo:


> Bueno , logre montar el circuito y esto es lo que me sale.
> Use un transformador de 220VAC/24VAC , 3A para el circuito
> Características de la fuente
> Max Voltaje de salida : 26.4V
> ...




1. Es naturalmente normal que el transistor caliente y muy especialmente si es uno no le coloca un generoso disipador (aumenta el numero de transistores para distribuir la corriente y disipacion).
2. coloca un disipador encima del puente o utiliza uno de 35Amp, pues estos tienen cubierta metalica
3. Coloca una perilla plastica o un potenciometro con poste plastico .


----------



## chavolpe (May 10, 2014)

Perdón la ignorancia, pero si en mi país la frec es de 60 Hz  creo que  no vale la pena intentar armar este proyecto, correcto?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2014)

chavolpe dijo:


> Perdón la ignorancia, pero si en mi país la frec es de 60 Hz  creo que  no vale la pena intentar armar este proyecto, correcto?



¿ Y por que no ?

La frecuencia de línea influye en el cálculo del primer capacitor de filtro, para el resto del esquema no afecta en *nada*.


----------



## Humphrey (Jul 19, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y por que no ?
> 
> La frecuencia de línea influye en el cálculo del primer capacitor de filtro, para el resto del esquema no afecta en *nada*.



y que calculo o que valor deberia hacer/cambiar para 60hz?
En tu opinion cual de los 3 esquemas crees que tiene mas fiabilidad, estabilidad (al poner una carga de almenos 1.5 amp, la caida de tension no sea tan escandalosa) y seguridad (porteccion contra corto) y limitador de corriente es mejor y/o viable. 

Tambien que componentes tendria que cambiar para mi trafo de 30-0-30 AC, quiero hacer la parte negativa que tengo que agragar y/o calcular.
Gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2016)

Humphrey dijo:


> y que calculo o que valor deberia hacer/cambiar para 60hz?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


> En tu opinion cual de los 3 esquemas crees que tiene mas fiabilidad, estabilidad (al poner una carga de almenos 1.5 amp, la caida de tension no sea tan escandalosa) y seguridad (porteccion contra corto) y limitador de corriente es mejor y/o viable.


¿ Cuales 3 esquemas ?


> Tambien que componentes tendria que cambiar para mi trafo de 30-0-30 AC, quiero hacer la parte negativa que tengo que agragar y/o calcular.
> Gracias!!


Habría que agregar un circuito de *"Arrastre"* para la rama negativa


----------



## zorrux (Jul 20, 2016)

Como aporte .este es la continuacion de ese proyecto ,con nuevos OP para llegar a valores de V y A  espècificados.

http://electronics-lab.com/community/index.php?/topic/29563-0-30v-stabilized-power-supply/


----------



## Humphrey (Jul 20, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cuales 3 esquemas ?



Bueno, pues para los propuestos por RAFAEL13971000, elaficionado y tinchusbest
bueno, tambien la revision que posteo zorrux



Fogonazo dijo:


> Habría que agregar un circuito de "Arrastre" para la rama negativa



y lo del arrastre, que tipo de opam necesito, y si se puede hacer con un opam o uno para cada salida + y -, y si seria factible unir los extremos + y -, sacar el doble de voltaje?

Gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2016)

Humphrey dijo:


> . . . y lo del arrastre, que tipo de opam necesito, y si se puede hacer con un opam o uno para cada salida + y -, y si seria factible unir los extremos + y -, sacar el doble de voltaje?
> 
> Gracias!!!



Se puede hacer con un operacional y si se podría tomar la salida entre extremos.


----------



## mpak (Jul 25, 2016)

Hola.
He montado un Kit que le llaman DIY, de una fuente regulable de 0-30v 3A y se alimenta de 24v AC, el problema es que el alimentador que tengo es de 24v DC, tendría que comprar un transformador y no quiero gastar más dinero.
¿Habría alguna manera de convertir esos 24v DC en AC?.
Por si sirve de algo, en la entrada tiene 3 bornes, los dos de los extremos son la alimentación de 24v AC y el del medio no se para qué es. (He leído en la red que invirtiendo la polaridad podría funcionar con DC, no lo he probado porque no me fío).
La he alimentado con una fuente regulada de 0vDC a 3vDC 2A y no funciona.
Adjunto link del manual del Kit DIY:
http://img.banggood.com/file/product...30Vinstall.pdf
Muchas gracias.
Un saludo a todo el foro.


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 26, 2016)

A que te refieres por alimentador? una fuente conmutada? El cargador de algún aparato? Alguna foto?


----------



## mpak (Jul 26, 2016)

Me refiero a una fuente conmutada de PC (ATX) la he convertido en regulable de 0v a 30v.
Al kit DIY que he montado lo alimento con esta fuente para probarlo y no funciona. ¿Será por que es DC?.


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok, tu kit necesita un transformador reductor de 24VAC, pero no quieres comprar uno. Tienes una fuente conmutada de 24VDC la cual quieres convertir a alterna. Bueno tendrías que eliminar la parte rectificadora de la fuente conmutada, pero el resultado seria una corriente alterna con una frecuencia mayor a 50Hz/60Hz, algo sin sentido si ya tienes una fuente DC.

El link que subes del kit no abre, pero supondré que tiene una etapa rectificadora igual (puente de diodos), así que yo conectaria la fuente de 24VDC (la conmutada) después de dicho diodo.

**********************************************************************************************

Me fije que abriste este tema y los moderadores ya te explicaron porque no te funciona,

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/convertir-24v-dc-ac-145197/


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ago 16, 2016)

zopilote dijo:


> ...yo lo hice para 5A (tres transistores), se comporto mejor que los diseños que decian que daban  cinco amperios.
> 
> 
> etolipoz


Supongo que para que trabaje con 5 Amperes no basta con agregar transistores. Habrà que cambiar el valor de R7. O el de R18.


----------



## kikoaaf (Dic 19, 2022)

Buenas noches, consulta:* ¿Q*u*é* función cumple en el diagrama original el preset RV1?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2022)

Me asegurás que leiste *todo el tema* y *no lo menciona* ?  ?


----------



## kikoaaf (Dic 19, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me asegurás que leiste *todo el tema* y *no lo menciona* ?  ?


Lo acabo de leer justamente antes de consultar. No me digas que esto es tipo: "¿Y si lo encuentro que te hago?" de cuando éramos chicos 😂


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2022)

"- Satamente !"


----------



## kikoaaf (Dic 19, 2022)

Mal yo, volví a leer y está en un link en la primer página, lo dejo por acá para que quede más accesible: "The trimmer RV1 and the resistor R10 are used for the adjustment of the output voltages limits so that it can be reduced to 0 V, despite any value tolerances of the other components in the circuit."


----------

